# Fehlerflut bei gewissen Programmen (0xc0000005)...



## ometiclan (14. August 2003)

Hi alle!

Ich hab' seit einigen Tagen das Problem, dass ich beim Öffnen von 
gewissen Programmen (AVK, Kazaa, CuteFTP, DAP, ICQ, Tweak-XP) immer
Fehlermeldungen bekomme und sich die Programme nicht öffnen lassen.

Bei ca. 2/3 aller Fehlermeldungen kommt der Fehlercode 0xc0000005. 
Merkwürdigerweise kann ich mit anderen Progs ganz normale arbeiten 
(Photoshop, InDesign etc.)

Zuerst dachte ich, es könnte sich womöglich um defekten RAM handeln,
aber ich hab mehrere Konfigurationen probiert und die Fehlermeldungen
sind immer noch da.

Kann es sein, dass es sich um nicht vorhandene DLL's handelt?
Evtl. ein VBasic Problem? 

Wäre für Lösungsvorschläge sehr dankbar!

mfG
David


----------



## Scorp (14. August 2003)

Sieht eher so aus als wären die Internetprogramme anfällig, vielleicht ziehst du dir mal n Update für deinen Virenscanner.

Wenn das nicht funßt  liegts vielleicht an der svchost.exe oder so... hau mal deine ISDN Treiber oder was auch immer du hasst (T-Offline-Software oder so) runter und installier mal neu...


----------



## ometiclan (14. August 2003)

tjooo... ich hab gestern schon AVK gesaugt... der lässt sich leider nicht starten... ;o)

aber meine Firewall läuft noch, also glaub ich ned, dass es was mit dem netz zu tun hat... den IE und mIRC laufen auch problemlos.

Vor allem geh ich ned per ISDN, sondern per DSL ins netz... Treiberlos )


----------

